# Very bad condition wheels need a spruce up. Advice?



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi all,

I recently purchased a new car, the only negatives were the condition of the wheels. Because of this I managed to negiotate a fair amount off, in order to have them refurbed at some point.

However, I thought I'd clean them up as best I can just for the time being, I may even just make these my winter pair and look out for a spare set.

What do we think!

Clearly I'm not expecting the scratches and curbing to go, and this is the worst wheel of them all. Rears aren't so bad but not good.



I've got some turtle wax wheel cleaner products I will attack it with to start, just wanted to see if anyone can reccomend anything out there. MV2 alloys seem quite difficult to clean as a toothbrush is hard to fit inside!

I will post up the results with whatever I decide. Even if I get them clean (er) in a better state I will polish them to protect them a bit!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Quicker, easier and cheaper to get them refurbed imo.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

try hitting them with Malco Brake off diluted 3:1, spray, let dwell for a minute, agitate, then power wash off. Might make them look a bit better until the refurb?


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Well, they've had a quick clean!





Obviously wasn't expecting wonders, they are relatively clean (as they can be now) just the curbing marks etc. Will most likely get a second set or these refurbished!

Cheers


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

2 Month later update...

And an empty wallet later...










Well pleased! Now they can be cared for!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome, I bet they change the whole look of the car.


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> Awesome, I bet they change the whole look of the car.


Cheers dude. Yeah they really finish it off nicely, had the scratches on a sill sorted aswell courtesy of previous owner so it's just a case of trying to keep it mint now 😊

I'm new to detailing but looking forward to 'sealing' these for the first time. If not slightly worried incase I do something wrong haha!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks a first class job there mate bet you are really pleased


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Look mint mate, powder coat aswell or just a refurb? How long did the job take and much much it set you back?


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes, powder coated aswell - not sure how long it took as my car was at the dealership for 11 days having work done on the 12 year corrosion warranty! They sent the wheels off to an external company for powder coating. Cost me several body parts as I paid over the odds while I had a courtesy car (made sense too) so I paid near on £80-90 a wheel I think.

A decent job will cost you around £60/70 a wheel, check out lepsons!

Cheers!


----------

